# So I Herd You Leik Mudkipz



## Jdrawer (Dec 3, 2008)

So how did the Mudkipz thing happen? and what is it about?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 3, 2008)

"Mudkipz" came from the hellhole of the Internets, in a little place called 4chan. In this place resided the massive black hole of the Internets, a deep, dark vortex of insanity and villainy called /b/. The people who lived here, called "tards," came up with a new form of expression, the meme. A meme is simply a fad spread around the interbutts, and is often cited in small publications, called threads, on /b/. One particular meme, Mudkip, actually started out in a site called DeviantART. One poster in this site asked an artist, "so i herd u liek mudkipz?" in which another poster replied, "I LUUURRRVE MUDKIPZ." Through means not known to humans, this event spread to /b/, where it became a meme. Now you know why Mudkip is popular on the internet. And therefore, I ask you: so i herd u liek mudkipz?


----------



## Jdrawer (Dec 3, 2008)

thanx. so what is /b/?


----------



## Retsu (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2008)

Well... not really. There was a time in everyone's internet life when they didn't know what a meme was; I had to ask a friend of mine what the importance of being "over nine thousaaaaaand!" was; and given this is the place for Pokemon-related discussion, it's the logical place to ask about mudkipz. :/


----------



## Echo (Dec 3, 2008)

Good god... not 4chan. Oh, the horrible memories.
*Goes off into corner to cut self*


----------



## Seritinajii (Dec 3, 2008)

I think /b/ is the "Random" board on 4chan. (never been there.)

They have /a/, and stuff too.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 3, 2008)

/b/ is the hellhole of the Internet and the birthplace of Anonymous. He delivers, he has no mercy, and he is legion.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 5, 2008)

> The people who lived here, called "tards," came up with a new form of expression, the meme. A meme is simply a fad spread around the interbutts, and is often cited in small publications, called threads, on /b/.


Oh god no. A meme is a unit of cultural thought, coined by Richard Dawkins in _The Selfish Gene_, which, while applying to what we see on the internet, has a much broader meaning as well. Each religion is a collection of memes in the form of traditions, songs, writings, etc., for example.


----------

